# B-25 Model Kit...



## Maestro (Apr 3, 2005)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I was wondering, does any of you know if there is a company making RAF versions of the B-25 Mitchell in 1:48 ?

I've checked many companies, but they all seems to only make USAAF versions. (But I have a small doubt about Revell/Monogram (it's not specified on their web site).)


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 3, 2005)

I made an RAF Mitchell a looooong time ago, and I'm 90% sure the conversions and transfers are in this kit - I remember the picture, but you have to bear in mind I was a minimed at that time.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=774&item=5967038061&rd=1


Failing that, I'm sure a set of RAF deacals and a paint chart wouldn't be too hard to get hold of.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Med.

I didn't know the RAF had "cannon-nosed" Mitchells. I always thought they had the good old "glass-nosed" version.

I read in the description that it is an "old rare out of print model". Too bad I don't have a credit card.

A weird thing : It is almost next to impossible to find a RAF Mitchell model kit. BUT, you can buy a special RAF Mitchell decal sheet for 10$ US on www.squadron.com .

I think I'm gonna buy a "standard" USAAF Mitchell (50$ CAN) with that decal sheet (+/- 15$ CAN)... Or may be I'll simply make a USAAF version...  

I was only asking that to find a cheaper way to get a RAF Mitchell.

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 3, 2005)

None of the RAF Mitchells did as far as I know - the instructions on the kit I made told you to leave them out and put model filler in the holes.

General point for all: If you don't use model filler yet - give it a go, it's not expensive, and having no cracks anywhere makes a big difference to the final look of your model!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Just use Paint (the computer program) to make some decals and research the paint scheme, I did that for my B-24 and it worked out fine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

but how do you get the home made decails to stick??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

Print them on label sheets, I'm guessing.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Pritt Stick


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmm, home made transfers..... I'd go to the stationers and get some 'onion paper', the sort they print Gideon Bibles on. Ordinary cartridge paper would be too thick IMHO, and they'll curl up eventually.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

i might try that one day......


----------



## Maestro (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, that's not a bad idea Mosquitoman...  

Or what I could do is to use some spare RAF roundells I have here and paint the letters directly on the model.

It shouldn't be that hard...

"_B-25C/D: 320 Dutch Sqdn. Markings for four (4) aircraft - all with nose art and in olive drab over neutral gray (2 with invasion stripes. Includes national markings for one (1) aircraft. Comprehensive instruction sheet with B&W photos documenting markings._"

I should try to do the last one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

shame i think the invasion stipes look rather good.........


----------



## Maestro (Apr 5, 2005)

You're right, Lanc. The ones with the invasions stripes looks good. But I think I'm gonna buy a B-25J (Mitchell III), and I don't know if they saw service soon enough to be painted with invasion stripes. On the picture, the last one seems to be a Mitchell III, being the lone one (that I know) with a rear turret.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 6, 2005)

I found this site about RAF Mitchells model kits.
 http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/allies/us/cleaverb25cd.htm

He explain how he did it and he also tell some facts about RAF Mitchells. I thought it could interrest some of you.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2005)

Does any of you knows if RAF Mitchells had nose art ? (Including squadron insigna and "bombing marks".) Or was it "reserved" to USAAF bombers ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

well i can't speak exclusively for the B-25 but bomber command did use "bombing marks" and in some cases nose art, however it was all very british, not very load, non sexual for the most part and no, no squadron insignia were used on aircraft, only the squadron's code letters.............


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is the best I can find at the moment. I apologize that the quality isn't better, it is out of the book "B-25 Mitchell In Action" Squadron Signal Publications. Sorry about the size, trying to make it somewhat viewable for you.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks to both Lanc and Evan. I appreciate your help.

I'm surprised that British bombers didn't use squadron insigna. Because I know several fighter squadrons that did use them. (Like the 602 "City of Glasgow" Squadron and the 315 Squadron.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

If you saw a "British" bomber with gawdy nose art (or shark teeth :-" ), it was probably Canadian.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well we could let a few of the ol' topless women slip by you know........


----------



## Maestro (Apr 3, 2005)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I was wondering, does any of you know if there is a company making RAF versions of the B-25 Mitchell in 1:48 ?

I've checked many companies, but they all seems to only make USAAF versions. (But I have a small doubt about Revell/Monogram (it's not specified on their web site).)


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 3, 2005)

I made an RAF Mitchell a looooong time ago, and I'm 90% sure the conversions and transfers are in this kit - I remember the picture, but you have to bear in mind I was a minimed at that time.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=774&item=5967038061&rd=1


Failing that, I'm sure a set of RAF deacals and a paint chart wouldn't be too hard to get hold of.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Med.

I didn't know the RAF had "cannon-nosed" Mitchells. I always thought they had the good old "glass-nosed" version.

I read in the description that it is an "old rare out of print model". Too bad I don't have a credit card.

A weird thing : It is almost next to impossible to find a RAF Mitchell model kit. BUT, you can buy a special RAF Mitchell decal sheet for 10$ US on www.squadron.com .

I think I'm gonna buy a "standard" USAAF Mitchell (50$ CAN) with that decal sheet (+/- 15$ CAN)... Or may be I'll simply make a USAAF version...  

I was only asking that to find a cheaper way to get a RAF Mitchell.

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 3, 2005)

None of the RAF Mitchells did as far as I know - the instructions on the kit I made told you to leave them out and put model filler in the holes.

General point for all: If you don't use model filler yet - give it a go, it's not expensive, and having no cracks anywhere makes a big difference to the final look of your model!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Just use Paint (the computer program) to make some decals and research the paint scheme, I did that for my B-24 and it worked out fine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

but how do you get the home made decails to stick??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

Print them on label sheets, I'm guessing.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Pritt Stick


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmm, home made transfers..... I'd go to the stationers and get some 'onion paper', the sort they print Gideon Bibles on. Ordinary cartridge paper would be too thick IMHO, and they'll curl up eventually.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

i might try that one day......


----------



## Maestro (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, that's not a bad idea Mosquitoman...  

Or what I could do is to use some spare RAF roundells I have here and paint the letters directly on the model.

It shouldn't be that hard...

"_B-25C/D: 320 Dutch Sqdn. Markings for four (4) aircraft - all with nose art and in olive drab over neutral gray (2 with invasion stripes. Includes national markings for one (1) aircraft. Comprehensive instruction sheet with B&W photos documenting markings._"

I should try to do the last one...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

shame i think the invasion stipes look rather good.........


----------



## Maestro (Apr 5, 2005)

You're right, Lanc. The ones with the invasions stripes looks good. But I think I'm gonna buy a B-25J (Mitchell III), and I don't know if they saw service soon enough to be painted with invasion stripes. On the picture, the last one seems to be a Mitchell III, being the lone one (that I know) with a rear turret.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 6, 2005)

I found this site about RAF Mitchells model kits.
 http://modelingmadness.com/reviews/allies/us/cleaverb25cd.htm

He explain how he did it and he also tell some facts about RAF Mitchells. I thought it could interrest some of you.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2005)

Does any of you knows if RAF Mitchells had nose art ? (Including squadron insigna and "bombing marks".) Or was it "reserved" to USAAF bombers ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

well i can't speak exclusively for the B-25 but bomber command did use "bombing marks" and in some cases nose art, however it was all very british, not very load, non sexual for the most part and no, no squadron insignia were used on aircraft, only the squadron's code letters.............


----------



## evangilder (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is the best I can find at the moment. I apologize that the quality isn't better, it is out of the book "B-25 Mitchell In Action" Squadron Signal Publications. Sorry about the size, trying to make it somewhat viewable for you.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks to both Lanc and Evan. I appreciate your help.

I'm surprised that British bombers didn't use squadron insigna. Because I know several fighter squadrons that did use them. (Like the 602 "City of Glasgow" Squadron and the 315 Squadron.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2005)

If you saw a "British" bomber with gawdy nose art (or shark teeth :-" ), it was probably Canadian.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well we could let a few of the ol' topless women slip by you know........


----------

